# new toy, $40.00 2.1 amp



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

in my continuing audio recreation i have wanted a 'boombox' with an adjustable level subwoofer.

i saw this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mini...:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_9829wt_0

and it arrived, i have just played with it for 10 minutes and can say i love it 

gets easily loud enough for a fun boombox, sounds good (clean watts), and the tone controls work well, subwoofer out is strong enough to make an old 15" driver i have move quite well freeair (a good 1.25") 

all in all i feel confident enough to build my second boombox, this one will have a dedicated sub


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

It's always good to see a successfull ebay puchase.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

caver50 said:


> It's always good to see a successfull ebay puchase.


ive never had a bad one,

if the seller has many sales and very high positive feedback im happy to buy.

ive never had a bad e bay experience.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

dern... that beats the hell out of the $30 i just spent on an accurian amp.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

I wish I had known about that when I was throwing together my garage stereo. It would have been perfect.


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice, gotta love the PMPO power rating 

Wonder what's the crossover frequency for the sub. If it's around 120Hz then it would be perfect for Zaph's 3BS full-range speakers.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't forget about the KOACS [ pics on ampguts  ].

IC's are used to power that one, there is a review of the KOAC at Talk Audio 

quote>
The 200 watt claim is for maximum power and is only momentary. The 30 Watt RMS is a continuous power rating.
quote>

from ebay ^^^^^ about the amp you bought !


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Don't forget about the KOACS [ pics on ampguts  ].
> 
> IC's are used to power that one, there is a review of the KOAC at Talk Audio


That's almost as bad as this one (400W x 4):
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331033


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Sweet. A 2.1 version of the SonicImpact T-amp basically.

I'll have to try one with my PC.

What AC adapter did you get for it?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

omfg... /want


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

That is cool, I did not know they made one with a sub out.

I do have a cheap auto jumper box (jump starter) that had bad clamps, so was thinking of wiring the battery to my amp. It has a nice size 12v gel battery in there. Would be a killer boombox battery I'd think, though not that light either. It must be around the size of a quad battery, but the jumpers have their own charger/volt gauge/12v power plug too. Bet it would run a long time on one of those and around here they are ~$30 or so...if you need battery power.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

BTA said:


> *Sweet. A 2.1 version of the SonicImpact T-amp basically.*
> 
> I'll have to try one with my PC.
> 
> What AC adapter did you get for it?


thats what im hoping, i have the si in my first home made boom box, with a $40 12v battery it runs for 40+ hours on 1 charge  and sounds excellent and gets LOUD.

i just am a sucker for low lows, so i gotz to build me a new boombox with a sub built in :blush:

adjustable level sub that is.

i had an adapter just sitting around.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> That is cool, I did not know they made one with a sub out.
> 
> I do have a cheap auto jumper box (jump starter) that had bad clamps, so was thinking of wiring the battery to my amp. It has a nice size 12v gel battery in there. Would be a killer boombox battery I'd think, though not that light either. It must be around the size of a quad battery, but the jumpers have their own charger/volt gauge/12v power plug too. Bet it would run a long time on one of those and around here they are ~$30 or so...if you need battery power.


thanks but i have a big local battery store.= no shipping$$


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


> in my continuing audio recreation i have wanted a 'boombox' with an adjustable level subwoofer.
> 
> i saw this
> 
> ...


Once you put a spring of air behind the sub it will move harder...still as long as the power supply is making lots 'O' power into like 16 ohms you will be fine 

power supplies

http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=900003&e=storeproduct&pid=409

http://www.kodiakoutback.com/detail.aspx?ID=1213&utm_source=nxtg&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=cmp1

He tried it and it would drive his home speakers better than his ...

quote>
Personal Note: I am blown away by this amp. The subwoofer output makes a huge difference.
Depending on your application....the LP-838 will probably do the job. This Amp BOOMS!

My small bookshelf speakers could not handle the LP-838's bass and power. So....I hooked it up to my big home theater unit. It literally 
drives my huge 8 oHm 300 Watt home speakers and subwoofer as good as my home theater amplifier, that is probably 
5 times it's size. The subwoofer output really impressed me. 

If you are planning on using this for your car or motorcycle, your speakers will definitely be thumping with bass
from this little unit. I also was impressed with the low noise and low distortion.

Please remember....there is NOT a power supply included. I would recommend a 12 volt, 3 to 6 amp power supply.
(power supplies are heavy...and not practical to ship one at a time. Shipping would be at least double if one was included)

This unit would make a great little home theater unit in a small space application.

Just my $ 0.02.
quote>


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

Just bought one, need to make a sub for it.

I have a choice of 6", 7" or 8", 10" subs by Peerleshttps://www.solen.ca/pub/cms_nf_catalogue.php?pageNum_cms_catalogue=3&recherche=subwoofer&numRows=&man=&niveau1=&niveau2=&niveau3=&totalRows_cms_catalogue=61&totalRows_cms_catalogue=61&totalRows_cms_catalogue=61 (at the bottom of the page)


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

60ndown, here they have car jumpers at nearly every store. They run $30 on sale often, with that battery inside.

Seems like a ported sub would be loudest if you had the room. How about a tube, that would be a light enclosure. Wonder if that amp has a SS filter built in.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

sqshoestring said:


> Seems like a ported sub would be loudest if you had the room. How about a tube, that would be a light enclosure. Wonder if that amp has a SS filter built in.


I doubt it. Just to be safe, everybody who buys one of these should get some FMODs.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45888


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

it's 30 wrms total, right? how powerful can it be?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Lothar34 said:


> I doubt it. Just to be safe, everybody who buys one of these should get some FMODs.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45888


edit: ssf i was thinking lpf., 

i wont be using an ssf. my intended purpose is a low-mid volume boombox with nice sq and lots of lows


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

douggiestyle said:


> how powerful can it be?





60ndown said:


> gets easily loud enough for a fun boombox, sounds good (clean watts), and the tone controls work well, subwoofer out is strong enough to make an old 15" driver i have move quite well freeair (a good 1.25")


.....


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah I saw that, was more interested in the physics behind it. Looks like a cool thing to play with. Thought it might pair well with the TB 6.5s on sale right now


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Once you put a spring of air behind the sub it will move harder...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


>




What kind of power will you be throwing at the subwoofer ?

Will it be similar to the power spread for just about any audio , will the sub need a ****load of power on demand to play low notes ?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

60ndown said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mini...:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_9829wt_0





a$$hole said:


> What kind of power will you be throwing at the subwoofer ?
> 
> Will it be similar to the power spread for just about any audio , will the sub need a ****load of power on demand to play low notes ?


rtfop.

read the ****ing original post


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this in any way related to the "T-Amp" that was getting a lot of attention a couple years back? I picked one of those up from Thinkgeek and I still use it as my "take the ipod out by the pool and drive a couple of small speakers" setup. I've been considering throwing it in my car to drive my Image Dynamics horns since it sounds SO good and they don't require a ton of power (in fact the rest of the system has trouble keeping up with them anyway).


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

zerodb said:


> Is this in any way related to the "T-Amp" that was getting a lot of attention a couple years back? I picked one of those up from Thinkgeek and I still use it as my "take the ipod out by the pool and drive a couple of small speakers" setup. I've been considering throwing it in my car to drive my Image Dynamics horns since it sounds SO good and they don't require a ton of power (in fact the rest of the system has trouble keeping up with them anyway).


im not sure if its related to the 'sonic impact' but i think its the same amp design basically = class T ?


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

The ebay description lists the two chips used in the amp, and I don't think either of them are the tripath chips.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Ideally you would use the right sub; something made for low power will work much better than the inefficient hogs common in auto use today. I had a 10 I got rid of, suspension was very soft it would make bass sitting on a counter IB and would handle hardly any power outside of a box. Something like that would work well it could be tuned near xmax on that 30w.


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Ideally you would use the right sub; something made for low power will work much better than the inefficient hogs common in auto use today. I had a 10 I got rid of, suspension was very soft it would make bass sitting on a counter IB and would handle hardly any power outside of a box. Something like that would work well it could be tuned near xmax on that 30w.



I've got an Infinity Beta 10 (serious oldschool goodness!) in a really nicely tuned bandpass box, it would probably rock the house even with this little amp.

I'm afraid I'm going to be forced to buy one of these.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

update,

this is going MUCH better than expected 

i used this set up as sub, sub box, and speakers on my little 2.1 amp.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-305


i scaled this for the 6.5" driver

http://www.decware.com/newsite/hwk15.htm


http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-670




i know this is going to sound like b.s.

but i found myself today messing with different lengths of plastic pipe (tuning the box both ends) trying to get the lowest low of the lows on my lowest sine waves in my lowest hip-hop rap etc. music 

eventually i just laughed at myself and called it good and glued the pipes in..


srsly,

even with the modest equipment listed it gets STUPID low.and loud.


im not done yet, but i should have a little video up soon of the finished project

not sure if my video cameras microphone can even record below 50hz? but the new boombox gets down to 35 or maybe 30?

check back in a couple days and see the vid


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

and ive run the amp quite hard for several hours and its still going strong


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I LMFAO when I hit that link and _Housewrecker_ came up  Looks like something I would do, I bet it will work well. Would be cool to see what a 10" or so did but would not be very portable then. I want one but just can't find a use for it. I have old stereos in about every place around here I can put them.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> I LMFAO when I hit that link and _Housewrecker_ came up  Looks like something I would do, I bet it will work well. Would be cool to see what a 10" or so did but would not be very portable then. I want one but just can't find a use for it. I have old stereos in about every place around here I can put them.


ive built the housewrecker in 12, 15, and now 6.5"

ive built most of the subwoofer designs at decware (theres about 7?) and scaled a few, they all do exactly what they are designed to do.

i chose the houswrecker in a 6.5" version for this project because it moves so much air, even with this low power (30 w rms maybe?) application i am getting stupid amounts of great bass 

there is no way a 6.5" $18 driver on 30 watts should be able to produce enough quality low bass to fill a large room,

in this scaled housewrecker its doing it on half power.

i dont understand the physics, but ive built maybe 20 different subwoofer designs in the last 20 years, and the housewrecker moves much more air than anything else ive ever built?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> I have old stereos in about every place around here I can put them.


the reason i build my own boomboxes is so i can take quality audio with me anywhere.

beach, park, camping,garden.....anywhere.

great sq and volume, and runs for 40 hours on its own battery

im sure in a couple years ill have built something really amazing

im just playing, but with modern amps and speakers and batteries, im certain ill be able to build something easily portable, loud enough for a 200 person party for $300.00. 

http://www.41hz.com/

http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/tripath_amps_e.html


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

60ndown said:


> but with modern amps and speakers and batteries, im certain ill be able to build something easily portable, loud enough for a 200 person party for $300.00.
> [/url]


LOL, I did that 20 years ago except I had to use a car to carry it around.

Trying to convince a friend of mine to do a housewrecker for his huge home stereo, maybe one dvc 15 would be enough he does like it loud.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> LOL, I did that 20 years ago except I had to use a car to carry it around.
> 
> Trying to convince a friend of mine to do a housewrecker for his huge home stereo, maybe one dvc 15 would be enough he does like it loud.


i had 2 x 15" old skool jbls ($60 shipped on e bay for both) in my 15" hwk, with only about 100 watts it would shake things off the walls.

the hwk is for big ....really big rooms. 

if the rooms not that big and you want really killer bass, 

build a wo32 exactly to plans.

http://www.decware.com/newsite/wo32.htm


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

His room must be a good 15x15 or more, but he would want to hear it outside and his room is in the basement. Overboard would be perfect for him, in fact he might not even put it in that room not sure. 

I looked at those horn boxes, problem is they say tight bass and that means no bottom. I would want 20Hz easily and sure he would too if we built something. I think IB or ported is best or a giant horn nobody has room for.

Used to have big parties and ran the car for hours, sure was some fun days back then.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> His room must be a good 15x15 or more, but he would want to hear it outside and his room is in the basement. Overboard would be perfect for him, in fact he might not even put it in that room not sure.
> 
> I looked at those horn boxes, problem is they say tight bass and that means no bottom. I would want 20Hz easily and sure he would too if we built something. I think IB or ported is best or a giant horn nobody has room for.
> 
> Used to have big parties and ran the car for hours, sure was some fun days back then.


ive built the hwk and the wo32 so you can trust me on this, 

the wo32 EASILY gets down as low as any sub ive ever heard, and with more authority speed and accuracy then anything else.

i love the hwk, but the wo32 IS better.


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

60ndown said:


> ive built the housewrecker in 12, 15, and now 6.5"
> 
> ive built most of the subwoofer designs at decware (theres about 7?) and scaled a few, they all do exactly what they are designed to do.
> 
> ...



Wow, I didn't realize there were many other decware enthusiasts out there. I was running a Housewrecker 15" enclosure with a single JBL GTi subwoofer in it, and using only an 80W plate amp (happened to have it sitting around) that thing was just ridiculous. Spousal acceptance factor of the box was pretty low, however. I also have a couple of the 10" deathbox enclosures that I was using in my cars, they were pretty incredible as well.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

zerodb said:


> Wow, I didn't realize there were many other decware enthusiasts out there. I was running a Housewrecker 15" enclosure with a single JBL GTi subwoofer in it, and using only an 80W plate amp (happened to have it sitting around) that thing was just ridiculous. Spousal acceptance factor of the box was pretty low, however. I also have a couple of the 10" deathbox enclosures that I was using in my cars, they were pretty incredible as well.


you better get busy building a wo and a wo32, the 'wedge' and the imperial-so then 

but start with the wo32....to plans.without doubt the best sub ive ever owned.... heard...ever.......anyhwere, 

and i built mine for $200.00.

wife doesnt like any of em


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

My friend has no wife, early this summer he had eight dual 12" car sub boxes hooked up just for fun on a home sub amp. All in that room most were stacked on end. I have four 12s in my car and that is all my subs. Some day I want to build one for the HT, one that will play music as well but have not found time to sit and watch movies yet. I do have a bunch of car audio stuff around here, I could setup a couple cars easily.


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

60ndown said:


> you better get busy building a wo and a wo32, the 'wedge' and the imperial-so then
> 
> but start with the wo32....to plans.without doubt the best sub ive ever owned.... heard...ever.......anyhwere,
> 
> ...


You stop that or you're going to ruin my marriage completely!

Seriously though, I've been considering a WO32 stuck up in my attic with the horn directed down into the room between trusses through some inconspicous fabric-covered vents. That should be about as wifeproof as anything, right?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Sure looks cool, the wo32. I've seen them years back come to think of it. Problem is I have a single 400rms 10" ported to 29hz or so and it shakes stuff in the house when I fire up a car amp on it, yeah I get dirty looks lol.


----------

